# mode nuit ipad ??



## penn kalet (22 Janvier 2015)

bonjour a toutes et tous

je cherche comment mettre le mode nuit en appuyant 3 fois sur le bouton Home 

au niveau de la luminosité elle change de couleur et non d'intensité

merci


----------



## Heroes80 (22 Janvier 2015)

Hello !

Juste à titre d'information, sur un iPad, iPhone, iPod il est impossible de mettre le mode " Ne pas déranger " avec le bouton home en cliquant 3 fois dessus.


----------



## cillab (22 Janvier 2015)

penn kalet a dit:


> bonjour a toutes et tous
> 
> je cherche comment mettre le mode nuit en appuyant 3 fois sur le bouton Home
> 
> merci




bonjour
j'ais un ipad air  ce doit étre un cas car j'ais bien la fontion  ne pas déranger la petite lune a coté du bt et sonnerie
la fonction nuit  ne pas déranger se trouve aussi dans réglages 6e ligne en partant de la gauche   bonne nuit


----------



## penn kalet (23 Janvier 2015)

je m'explique

le mode nuit pour moi est de couleur noir sur fond orangé

en aucun cas c'est don't disturb.........................


----------



## penn kalet (23 Janvier 2015)

luminosité


----------



## cillab (23 Janvier 2015)

bon je viens de mettre ma luminosité a 0  pas de noir sur font orangé ?????  c'est nouveau????


----------



## penn kalet (23 Janvier 2015)

il existe une fonction quand on appuie 3 fois sur le bouton home et bien le fond d'ecran change de couleur avec les icones


----------



## cillab (23 Janvier 2015)

si tu la trouve previent moi  j'appuis depuis midi et rien???


----------



## penn kalet (23 Janvier 2015)

trouvé en actionnant les leviers de mon cervelet........................

http://davidbosman.fr/blog/2014/09/08/un-mode-nuit-partout-sur-lipad/

yeah...:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## penn kalet (23 Janvier 2015)

cillab a dit:


> si tu la trouve previent moi  j'appuis depuis midi et rien???



tu vois a force d'appuyer ca vient tout seul....


----------



## cillab (23 Janvier 2015)

TROP FORT  J'Y CROIS  PAS  félicitations ( avec un S)


----------



## penn kalet (23 Janvier 2015)




----------



## cillab (30 Janvier 2015)

moi j'ais résolu le bléme depuis lomgtemps   je ne me couche pas   lol


----------

